# flying show homers



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

hey all,

someone told me that you could fly show homers
is this true,
what is your thought on this..... maybe a good flier could be a showhomer/homer cross!!!!???


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

you can let them out to fly but you wouldn't be able to race them oh think the showpen homer guy's may have something to say re crossing as would the racer guy's but I am a little too polite to comment lol


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Racing homers and show homers have become two distinct breeds.
People generally only use the show homers competitvely in pigeon shows.
I met one man that flys show homers from relatively short distances for his own enjoyment
You can show racing homers too.
My personal favorite breed are rare colored racing homers. They combine function with a wide variety of colors and patterns. 
If you want to win races, you are best off buying racing homers bred for that purpose rather than type and color.
Keith


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Show homers are better off in the loft.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Attempting to race show homers would equate to attempting to race female models in a 1 mile race.

Might be fun to watch  , but it is unlikely any of the models would beat a junior high school track runner. It is unlikely that many of the models would actually finish the mile.

There are predators out there, always looking for a model to grab.

If you cross them, I assume you would end up with something not as good looking, and not as good at homing. Therefore you just ruined the best features of both. You did not improve anything and lost a lot.

They may be able to find their way home okay (if that is all you are hoping for), but won't have the speed or agility it takes to have a chance to avoid predators, and most likely many will not find their way home. When you cross a red pigeon with a blue pigeon, you rarely get a half red and half blue pigeon. You usually get one that looks like the father and one that looks like the mother. Same with your idea I presume. You will get a "looker" and you will get a "homer", but neither will be as good as the parent because they have lost something in both areas, due to the "other" parent.

I'm sure you could cross them and get something that can come home from 20-40 miles, but what would be the purpose of that? Racing pigeons are beautiful themselves and show pigeons shouldn't need to be tossed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

as said you would not race them, they may be fine to let out for loft flying, but not for racing away from the loft. Im sure there are some who let their birds out for a fly every now and then and some who do not.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

yopigeonguy said:


> hey all,
> 
> someone told me that you could fly show homers
> is this true,
> what is your thought on this..... maybe a good flier could be a showhomer/homer cross!!!!???


*Yes there is one show type that is raced by a few racing men, if any of you get the Racing Pigeon Digest check out the Sept,15 2008 issue, and you will find an artical on the show and racing. The artical shows the birds that were raced and were judged in a group that were raced this group had birds that were raced up to 500-600 miles, These birds all have AU or IF bands. These birds are known as Show Racing Homers, do not confuse these birds with the American Show Racer, which is not raced. Birds in this show are in two divisions RECORD and NON FLOWN there is also a divison for birds that have diploma's and an eyesign group. To all you newbies I recomand that you get the Racing Pigeon Digest, it has a load of information. If you can get to one of the bigger shows you will see the American Show Racer and the Show racing Homer and will see the differancein those two breeds . I like to leave you all with this thought The men and women that raise the the Show Racing Homer take pride in breeding a good looking bird that can race and that can win in the show hall.* GEORGE


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

george simon said:


> *Yes there is one show type that is raced by a few racing men, if any of you get the Racing Pigeon Digest check out the Sept,15 2008 issue, and you will find an artical on the show and racing. The artical shows the birds that were raced and were judged in a group that were raced this group had birds that were raced up to 500-600 miles, These birds all have AU or IF bands. These birds are known as Show Racing Homers, do not confuse these birds with the American Show Racer, which is not raced. Birds in this show are in two divisions RECORD and NON FLOWN there is also a divison for birds that have diploma's and an eyesign group. To all you newbies I recomand that you get the Racing Pigeon Digest, it has a load of information. If you can get to one of the bigger shows you will see the American Show Racer and the Show racing Homer and will see the differancein those two breeds . I like to leave you all with this thought The men and women that raise the the Show Racing Homer take pride in breeding a good looking bird that can race and that can win in the show hall.* GEORGE


Hey George.
I've been to the show down there in Lousiville. They talk alot about some guy named Taylor. Any imformation on him? I guess he was the best.
Everytime I wanted to buy a "show" they brought up his name?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, it is true... SOME show homers can fly and perform BUT the more you breed for color... THE LESS they will perform! Dave


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

so true, like rare colour homers or ones for show probably could'nt make it home from 10 mile!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, it is a good idea to keep in mind the difference between an American Show Homer and a show racing pigeon. Show homers are an exhibition breed, whereas a show racing homer is just a racing pigeon, who has been entered in a show. Our combine usually has a show auction every year. As George said, it's separated into flown and unflown, 100 200 300 400 and 500 mile categories, and then further broken down into young cocks, old cocks, young hens, and old hens. Some families of birds just have good looks, like Sions for example, who even years ago, was winning shows like ours by Heitzman. The same bird could fly 500 miles as a young bird, 600 as a yearling. These birds are in no means bred for good looks, just race results. They're racing pigeons, not show pigeons. But it is very fun to get together with the combine and have a show for the heck of it. Taking home a trophy or plaque is a nice ego-booster, and if you can't brag during racing season, at least you can say your birds come home and they look pretty.


Fancy breeds can be let out to fly, but releasing from a distance, I would strongly advise against it.


----------



## NO SWEAT (Mar 28, 2011)

Throughout the United States and the world there are many different types of shows for racing pigeons. Some of those shows are strictly for racing pigeons that have never flown in a race or have ever been traned. Generally speaking, those are called "non-flown racing homers." These non flowns are bred strictly for beauty and in some cases a standard of perfection is bred toward. You can find these non flown racing homers at major shows such as The National Young Bird Show in Louisville and also the National Show. Some of the best non flown racing homers and breeders of them compete at these annual events. Generally speaking, the judges look for birds with a good balance, excellent feather, excellent back cover, tight vents, a good keel in relationship to the body and vents, good station, a tame disposition, dark eyes, a harmony between the features in the face, nice coloring, etc. For the most part these birds are supposed to reflect what an extremely beautiful racing homer should appear like. I explain these things because I was the youngwest person in the nation to ever win The National Show in New York; and I was the first person in the nation to win BEST IN SHOW at all three of the largest and best recognized shows in America all in the same year. It is a difficult task to perform as you must keep your birds in perfect condition over a fairly long period of time and travel them long distances and have them judged y many different judges. 
As for the true racing pigeons that actually fly and race, yes, there are shows for thm as well. They are generally called "the flown classes." And in these classes there are break downs of distances flown, diplomas, etc; various shows have variuous ways of contesting the flown birds; some even have "eyesign classes." But generally speaking, there are classes strictly for true racers, yes. And generally speaking the major sjhows for racing pigeons will always have such classes for them. Again, a jusdge will look for what most pleases him or her. But usually they are also looking for many of the same featurs that a person judiging non flown racing homers does as well; good bck cover, tight vents, a healthy pigeon, etc. Many of the birds that I bred over the years won Best In Show at both the National and Young Bird National Shows; usually they were shown by someone having bought them from me; usually, these classes were less in number than there were in the "non-flown" classes. With true racing pigeons the beauty is in the eye of the beholder and when your bird comes home all alone and the only day bird on a long race it really does not matter what it looks like as that owner will see it as beautiful. But surely with some strains there have been some characteristics in those strains that seemed to please a majority of fanciers in their looks; none come to m ind any better than many of the Sions that I have seen over the past 50 years; and certainly, Charles Heitzman took immense pride in the beauty of his Sions. The Gurnays were also a beautiful lot and it was easy to stop and stare at one for its obvious beauty. The list goes on and on.
The great thing about pigeon showing is the friendships that are made, sometimes for a lifetime. In the end that is as important as showing the pigeons themselves. If you would like to know more about showing I'll be more than glad to help you and give you paricular information. Blessings. NO SWEAT [email protected] 859-624-8113 You can locate me on the net at: TCC LOFTS THE OTHER SION SPECIALIST or THESE PRECIOUS DAYS BY NO SWEAT or ITOH PRESS NO SWEAT.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

don't let Show type homers out or ASR they will get eaten by cats once their tired and they get tired quick.


----------

